# New kid on the block



## g0hardorgohome (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello everyone! A guy from Northern Europe is in for the fun!

Some  of you might recognize me from other boards... Been training for few  years and done few PH/DS cycles and finally decided to jump on the "dark  side" lately.

I like to train heavy (powerbuilding style). Long  term goals are in bodybuilding but I have to gain a lot of muscle before  that. In the meantime I just try to lift heavy weights and compete in  small powerlifting competitions. Next one will be on December and I'll  probably do just deadlift.

I just wanted to see different insight  about steroid usage as I pretty much know how people think on boards  like PHF, AM and UK-Muscle.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2013)

g0hardorgohome, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Nov 10, 2013)

*Welcome Gohardonorgohome .......*


----------



## sneedham (Nov 10, 2013)

Welcome bro.....


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone!



charley said:


> *Welcome Gohardonorgohome .......*


I see what you did there...


----------



## sneedham (Nov 10, 2013)

g0hardorgohome said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> I see what you did there...



^^^^Nice catch^^^^


----------



## SheriV (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi, welcome

come visit PSL and Anything goes


----------



## brazey (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 11, 2013)

welcome


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone!J

Just got home from deadlift session.. Got bad headache! Blood pressure skyrocketet


----------



## apostolic777 (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Gzone (Dec 3, 2013)

welcome, best of luck on reaching your goals


----------



## AtlasAnabolics (Dec 4, 2013)

Welcome


----------

